# A battle of wits: Smaug vs Sauron



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 17, 2022)

Someone else asked about who would win in a fight, Smaug or Sauron. A friend asked me who would win in a battle of wits though, Smaug or Sauron. My opinion is that Sauron being a maiar would defeat Smaug easily but at the same time, aren't there theories that dragons are possibly maiar as well? If so, where does that leave us?


----------



## m4r35n357 (Mar 17, 2022)

As I understand it Smaug is at least a second generation worm, so not up there with Glaurung & Ancalagon.

I reckon that should be taken into consideration, although I don't know a good answer to the question (Ancalagon and his brood created a "Night of Doubt" during the _War of Wrath_ amongst the Maiar, who were at the time known as _sons of the Gods_).

Also, Sauron is a "top" Maia, groomed directly by Morgoth from way back. He was originally a Wizard, Morgoth's "most evil servant" (Later Annals of Beleriand). Then he was a Maia, "his Lieutenant" according to the Grey Annals. In QS2 and the published Silmarillion he was a Maia, a "craftsman of the House of Aule", but (to me) that just raises questions about how & when he left Aman for Angband.

So, Sauron's story, as well as that of Smaug, was written in to the legendarium long after the only possible conflict that could have existed between Maiar and Dragons, the _War of Wrath_.

Also, Sauron was weakened (did he recover?) and banished to Taur-na-Fuin by Luthien. Also in the Fall of Numenor.

That is all I have . . . who knows?


----------

